# أجهزة فحص



## mohyeldeen (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخوانى أنا أعمل فى مجال تصليح الألكترونيات فى السيارات الحديثه الصنع
هل يوجد جهاز ألكترونى قارىء لأعطال البورد الألكترونى
وبالتالى يستطيع تحديد مكان العطل الموجود فيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه الأجهزة موجودة ويمكنك وضع تساؤلك فى قسم هندسة السيارات


----------



## mohyeldeen (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هذه الأجهزة موجودة ويمكنك وضع تساؤلك فى قسم هندسة السيارات


 الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## mohyeldeen (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أخوانى أنا أعمل فى مجال تصليح الألكترونيات فى السيارات الحديثه الصنع
هل يوجد جهاز ألكترونى قارىء لأعطال البورد الألكترونى
وبالتالى يستطيع تحديد مكان العطل الموجود فيه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
مما لا يخفي عليك أن وظيفة وحدة (E.C.U) هو استقبال الاشارات من المجسات (Sensors) ثم مقارنتها بما هو مسجل عليها من المنتج ، ثم ارسال اشارت الي المشغلات الميكانيكية (Actuators) .
فإذا حدث عطل ما ، فإنه إما أن يكون في المجسات وتوصيلاتها الي الوحدة المذكورة ، وإما أن تكون في الوحدة نفسها .
والاجهزة التي تسأل عنها تُركب علي وحدة (ECU) وتقوم بارسال اشارات تحاكي اشارات المجسات ، وتري هل استقبلت الوحدة هذه الاشارت واستجابت بارسال اشارات التغذية الي المشغلات ، وقامت بذلك بالقيم الصحيحة والزمن الصحيح أم لا.
واليك بعض الروابط قد تجد فيها بُغيتك .
http://www.arlab.it/vc/main.html
http://www.etas.com/en/products/applications_ecu_testing.php
http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/3064#toc7
http://www.etas.com/en/products/applications_measurement_and_ecu_calibration.php
http://autodo21.en.ec21.com/Ecu_Repair_Tool_Full--2821491_2821942.html


----------



## mohyeldeen (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الفاضل 
أنا أبحث عن أجهزة تساعدنى بالتعرف على أعطال الشاشات الألكترونيه
electronic board
التى تكون داخل السيارات مثل 
أريد تصليح كمبيوتر AB
ABS
ASR
وهكذا ولم أقصد السياره نفسها إنما الكمبيوترات الموجوده بداخل السياره
مع خالص امتنانى لكم


----------



## mohyeldeen (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الأجهزه التى أريدها ممكن تكون هنا 
أرجو من أهل الخبره إلقاء نظره 
http://www.ttci.com/products.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
الموضوع الخاص بفحص "البوردات " الالكترونية كما سبق وأشار الاخ الكريم "العقاب " فعلا هي تخص قسم الالكترونات ، ولن تجدها في قسم السيارات ، وما زلت لا أدري ما علاقة السيارات بها ؟أعني لماذا ذكرت السيارات في الموضوع ؟ هذا مجرد سؤال ، حتي اذا كان هناك شيء فاتنا في السيارات نعمل علي مراجعته من ناحيتنا .


----------



## mohyeldeen (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم لو تابعت الموضوع من الأول لوجدت أننى فتحت الموضوع بقسم الألكترونيات والأخ المشرف هو من حوله لقسم السيارات
وشكرا لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم الفاضل 
لقد قرأت الموضوع من أوله ، وعرفت ان موضوعك محول من قسم الالكترونيات ، وقرأت رد الاخ الفاضل (العقاب) ، ولقد حاولت المساعدة كما تري ، وما زلت أحاول لكن أعتقد ان المشكلة كانت في عدم وضوح طلبك ، مما جعل قسم الالكترونيات يحولك الي السيارات لانه ورد في طلبك كلمة السيارات ، لكن اعتقد انك لو طرحته هناك بالرابط الذى قدمته لنا ربما غيروا رأيهم ، وما زال سؤالي قائم ، ما وظيفة ما الجزء الذي تسأل عنه في السيارة ؟


----------



## eng_salem1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*متوفر لدى جميع برامج صيانة السيارات الحديثة*

:3:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز انا مهندس اكترونات صناعية وتحكم الى وبحكم ان مجال السيارات الحديثة كله كهرباء وتحكم بالضافىة الى الميكانيكا طبعا فبالتالى اشتغلت فى المجال وخصوصا فى البرامج الخاصة بصيانة السارات 
بالنسبة للبرد الالكترونية موجود برامج على الكمبيوتر لاختبارها 
وبرامج لاختبار وحدة التحكم فى السيارة وايضا المدخلات سواء السرعة او ضغط البنزين الخ
وفيه بعض الاجهزة البتتوصل بين الكمبيوتر ووحدة التحكم
وانا عموما شغال فى توزيع البرامج بانواعها


----------



## mohyeldeen (6 ديسمبر 2009)

eng_salem1 قال:


> :3:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى العزيز انا مهندس اكترونات صناعية وتحكم الى وبحكم ان مجال السيارات الحديثة كله كهرباء وتحكم بالضافىة الى الميكانيكا طبعا فبالتالى اشتغلت فى المجال وخصوصا فى البرامج الخاصة بصيانة السارات
> بالنسبة للبرد الالكترونية موجود برامج على الكمبيوتر لاختبارها
> وبرامج لاختبار وحدة التحكم فى السيارة وايضا المدخلات سواء السرعة او ضغط البنزين الخ
> ...


 أخى العزيز 
كيف لى أن أحصل على البرامج التى ذكرتها
مع جزيل شكرى


----------



## mohyeldeen (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخوانى فى الصوره المرفقه يوجد بورد ألكترونى أريد تصليحه
وهو مختص بالتحكم بعلبة السرعه لإحدى السيارات
وحيث أنه لا يوجد مخطط مرفق مع البورد فلذلك كان من المستحيل تصليحه
يدويا وهذا ما اردت الأجهزه لتصليحه
وشكرا


----------



## eng_salem1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز محىالبورده الموجودة هى البورده لجهاز التحكم ecuوتوصل عن طريق كابل خاص بالكمبيوتر ليتم فحصها لتاكد من انها تعمل اخى العزيز لابد من اعطائى بيانات السيارةنوعها الموديل لكى استطيع المساعدة لادلك على نوع البرنامج ونوع الكابل الخاص بيهعلما بان لكل نوع ولكل موديل الكابل الخاص بيه وان كانت يوجد رغبة فى شرائه يمكن التواصل عبر الاميل


----------



## سيد الجمل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

وجزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## FCAR (13 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسب


----------



## محمد صديق محمد كرا (14 فبراير 2013)

الاخ عاطف السؤال وضح من الاخ وهو المكان الصحيح لان معظم الاكواد قد تكون من داخل اللوحه الالكترونيه فهو يريد جهاز يعطى اشاره مشابه لاشارة الحساسات ويعطى تقرير عن وضع الاشاره خارجه بالطريقه الطبيعيه وهذا يحدد خلو اللوحه من اى عطل بها وتحديد جودتها واتمنى وجود هذا الجهاز


----------

